
BankSimple is getting real - tzury
http://img.ly/26XS
======
kjw
...but has anyone tried it? I'm quite happy with my new Schwab account after
closing my previous (and first) internet banking account after 10 years. Maybe
we aren't the right demographic for BankSimple. But maybe they are marketing
to the wrong folks with their analytics, etc. How many of you have problems
with triggering excess fees? It's never been a problem for me.

